# Meet Tugger, Ziggy, and Elly



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

First is Tugger who is 8









Second is Ziggy who is 4










and third is Elly who i'm sure you have all seen pictures of before


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Those cats, especially the last one, look familiar.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Is that a rat beside Tugger? Is Ziggy a Maine ****? Love MCs  .


----------



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

no its a gerbil....and he is now deceased  

No Ziggy is not Mane **** he looks like one, but hes a short little fella.


----------



## tammy (Aug 26, 2004)

That picture of Elly is so adorable. It would make a great postcard or something.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Padunk...is that your Elly?? I'm confused...


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

They're all cute!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I think EllyBelly may be Rob's girlfriend...???...
Sorry, if I'm wrong...Just noticed Elly in there and the fact that you're both from Michigan!


----------



## mean_jeannie (Oct 11, 2003)

Awww, Tugger needs a new gerbil!  

They're all so beautiful!


----------



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

yep i'm robs girlfriend so Elly is also the same Elly he has!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

awwww Elly loooks so sweet in that picture!!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi Rob's girlfriend.


----------



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi  

Thanks for all your nice comments!!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I was like, "Wait a second, both Ellys look *exactly* the same" 8O . Now I get it :lol: . Beautiful kitties! Tugger's pose is very familiar (I have 8 gerbils  ).


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

The gerbil in the picture was my Billy. I had him before I adopted Punky, and the combination didn't go well. There were way too many close calls and Punky was getting better and better at getting to the poor guy. 

I gave him to Jess' (EllyBelly) little brother where he lived free of cat dangers. Regardless of the what the picture of him and Tugger might suggest.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*pics*

your kit's are so gorgeous. Elly looks so adorable in that picture!


----------



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

Thank you!

Rob never puts up the really cute pictures of Elly.

Rob thinks that Billy was out of harm at my house but in fact both Tugger and Ziggy wanted to eat him.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Tugger looks a lot like my Mom's cat, what a cutie! He and Ziggy look like big cats.  
Elly is her usual beautiful self.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Was that "baby" Elly? Or teenage Elly? She looks a tad smaller in that picture, and so innocent!!


----------



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

its baby Elly, shes only about 4 months 

Tugger is pretty average sized....hes also bulemic 

Ziggy is actually small, with large fur....hes very short


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

They are all gorgeous!! 
Elly was a super cute baby! You can tell in that picture that she still had that super soft fuzzy baby fur on her head!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Look how small Elly used to be..


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

AWWWWW!! 
She was so tiny! That's a cute picture!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So sweet!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They're too cute, especially baby Elly sitting in that box. Now I got that silly Spice girls song in my head since I read one of the cat's name was Ziggy :roll:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

queen of the nile said:


> I was like, "Wait a second, both Ellys look *exactly* the same" 8O . Now I get it :lol: . Beautiful kitties! Tugger's pose is very familiar (I have 8 gerbils  ).


I did the exact same thing! I feel a bit sheepish.  

So, does Elly belong to both of you? Just think of the group you'll have if you move in together. EEK! I went and said it! *hides*


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Elly and Punky are our cats that live us right now.

Ziggy and Tugger are actually her parents cats, so they won't be living with us anytime soon. 

I love all four cats, but the thought of putting them all together at once kind of scares me. :lol:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Your Ziggy looks just like our Squirrel. Very short in stature, big poofy hair. Looks like a Maine **** in the face/ears, but the rest of the body just isn't there. Squirrel always looks fat or pregnant!!!
Looks like Ziggy has 6 inch long whiskers!!!


----------

